# 1974 Datsun 620 Pickup For Sale!



## JAGlaser (Jul 17, 2010)

This ONE OWNER pickup is in very good condition! The 1.6L (1670cc) 4 cylinder engine has Hooker headers, a Weber 2 barrel carb, 37805 ORIGINAL miles and runs like a champ! It has a 4 speed manual transmission and dual exhaust. The interior is in very good shape and the seats are just like new. The body has some surface rust but no dents. It was garage kept while it was driven, and has NEVER seen snow or salt. It's been kept in our barn and not driven for the last 6 years only because we've had no reason or need to use it. We're selling it because we don't drive it and we need the space.

$ 1500.00 OBO


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

wish you were a little closer to me 
has the engine been changed? a 74 should have a L18


----------

